# Apps For Java Mobiles....Like NOKIA 5130 XPRESSMUSIC...



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 6, 2012)

Can You Tell me Some Good Apps For Java Mobiles....Like NOKIA 5130 XPRESSMUSIC...??
I Searched In Google...I Am Not Confirm To Download That which i have searched from google.....Because If The App Is Useless Then It Will Charges  Data Of My Net And Wastage Of Time...!!


----------



## Anish (Jul 6, 2012)

You can find applications at mobile9.com and zedge


----------



## tech_boy (Jul 7, 2012)

Browsing- UC Browser, Opera Mini
 Instant Messaging - Ebuddy, Nimbuzz
 Pdf Reader- Ez doc Reader
 Password Manager - Keepass Mobile
 You can download them from Getjar.com,mobile9.com


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2012)

Many good applications available at getjar.com

get Opera Mini and Xplore.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 7, 2012)

Why don't you try the Nokia Store application on your phone or go to Nokia Store: Download games, themes, wallpaper, ringtones and mobile apps on your Nokia phone

You will know which applications are free and which are free. If you are on AirTel, Vodafone or Reliance you will also be able to buy using phone bill or prepaid balance.


----------

